# Tomcat 5.0 Minimalkonfiguration



## m!k3 (8. Jun 2004)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen beschäftige ich mich mit Thema Tomcat. Nun ist dieser aber sehr sehr schwer zu konfigurieren, und ich steige nicht wirklich durch, wie das mit den ganzen Pfaden läuft.

Thema JSP ist klar -> läuft über Tomcat-Home\webapps\ROOT
nur die Servlets machen mir Probleme. Wie kann ich das am besten konfigurieren, z.B. auf das Verzeichnis ROOT\Web-Inf\classes zwecks der web.xml Datei.

es gibt ja die servlet beispiele unter "servlet-examples\web-inf\classes". Was ist denn in dieser web.xml wesentlich? 

Hoffe irgendwer kann mir da weiterhelfen !

MfG

mike


----------



## odysseus (15. Jun 2004)

schau Dir das mal an:

http://www.caucho.com/resin-3.0/webapp/begin.xtp

ich hab auch seit paar Tagen den Tomcat mit Apache konfiguriert und bastle bisschen rum.
In dem Beispiel steht anhand eines Beispiels ganz genau wie die web.xml aufgebaut sein muss um servlets auszuführen. die web.xml ist (u.a.) dafür da jedem servlet eine eindeutige url zuzuordnen, wie ein mapping.

hab gestern netbeans installiert, das unterstützt die erstellung von web applications ganz gut, also kein stress mehr mit den pfaden


----------



## mike (17. Jun 2004)

hi.. vielen Dank für deine Antwort..

joa NetBeans hab ich auch seit kurzem.. da ist ja auch ein TomCat Server standardmäßig dabei. Nur was nicht so toll gemacht ist, sind die Options unter NetBeans.. schaffs nicht mal meinen Debugger ordnungsgemäß einzurichten, damit ich Datenbankzugriff bekomme und damit Grafiken verarbeitet werden (gifs). Habe überall Pfade gesetzt bei den Options @ Debugger Execution und sonstiges.. half aber auch nichts.. ging sogar soweit, dass sich NetBeans nicht mehr starten lies, weil Module nicht mehr geladen werden konnten.. komische Sache.. finde das hätte man schöner gestalten können mit den Optionen..


----------

